# 16 hp horizontal briggs



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

i have a 16 hp horizontal briggs. I can get it to fire on starter fluid. When i pull the carb top off, it is full of fuel. I have sprayed out all the lines I can with out removing the carb because unlike the vertical shafts, this one appears to be much more complicated to remove. when the engine is cranking i see no feul flowing out of the main jet. do these engines have a shut-off / after fire arrester that could be causing the gas not to flow? There is no hose connected to the overflow line either if that makes a difference.

on another issue, it appear oil is leaking out of the rear of the engine around the flywheel. What could cause that? Both cylindars are moving so I don't believe rod was thrown to blow up the housing but have gotten that far into the tear down to check.

engine info briggs horizontal shaft 303447-1147-e1


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Update. found the gas issue...bad fuel solenoid. Tearing down the motor now though...Oil is flow out of somewhere pretty bad...I imagine i have a blow head gasket. Hopefully that is it. If so, this motor should run very well when done.


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I pulled off the heads and both gaskets appear complete and in good shape. When I was removing the bolts on one of the heads, 1 of the bolts seems to loosen a bit easier then the rest. This is the same side, I found that the original owner used liquid gasket in collaboration with the original rubber seal for the OHV cover. Would this one bolt cause the engine to leak oil up to the breather. I am in the middle of cleaning the entire engine because it was so dirty, I could not see where the oil was coming from when it was mounted on the mower. I am tempted to reassemble and try this thing again. First time working on a horizontal motor. Most things seem the same but it is a different beast when taking the shrouding, intake and carb off.


----------

